# Help



## simonb (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all. Just joined this site, hopeing to find some help.

Just returned from Perth in Australia, having been badly let down, by the company I was working for. We are now back in the UK and biting the recession along with others in the trade.

Any help on how to apply for a job in Dubai would be of great help.

I am a Bricklayer & Foreman by profession.

Thanks for reading my message.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's just as bad here mate with people losing their jobs left, right and centre.

there's a few construction people on here, but they'll say the same.

It aint easy!


----------



## simonb (Jan 3, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's just as bad here mate with people losing their jobs left, right and centre.
> 
> there's a few construction people on here, but they'll say the same.
> 
> It aint easy!


Hi Mate

Thanks for your reply. Any Ideas as to whom to contact.

Simon


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

im a senior manager in construction, i can advise.


----------



## simonb (Jan 3, 2009)

stevieboy1980 said:


> im a senior manager in construction, i can advise.



Hi Stevie

Thanks for the reply. Whats your advise.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

simonb said:


> Hi Stevie
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Whats your advise.


simonb - make a couple of more posts then you can PM Stevie for personal advice.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

simonb said:


> Hi all. Just joined this site, hopeing to find some help.
> 
> Just returned from Perth in Australia, having been badly let down, by the company I was working for. We are now back in the UK and biting the recession along with others in the trade.
> 
> ...


...In the meantime

From talking to people in the trade (and from posts on here) the labour and supervision (upto and including foreman) side is done mainly by workers from the Indian sub-continent for wages considerably lower than a UK worker would choose to work for - especially with dependents.

Most Westerners seem to be employed at the management level upwards. If you are applying for work here in construction then that is where you should be looking. Things are a little doomy and gloomy at the moment it seems at the moment 

That said If you do a search of the forum you will find some recruiters that are specifically related to the construction field. Tailor your CV towards management and you never know...

HTH


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

forman, even engineers are all employed as indians, you need to be at least a project manager really to be able to work here in construction in my view.


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Well my friend if you are a Bricklayer & Foreman by profession then you have to use those terms in the right place. I would suggest you to go and register your self in the top ten Recruitment agencies. Ex: Nadia/Gulf Talent/SOS recruitment/BAC Middle east/Clarondon & Parker etc. You could find these agencies in the Gulf News (Daily news paper) I am here for the last 5 years. If you need any more info. Let me know... Good Luck




simonb said:


> Hi all. Just joined this site, hopeing to find some help.
> 
> Just returned from Perth in Australia, having been badly let down, by the company I was working for. We are now back in the UK and biting the recession along with others in the trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I wouldn't come out here in this current climate! A lot of recruiters are purposefully misleading people into coming out here with catchy ads which goes along the line of '_want to escape the recession, the construction industry is still growing and is stronger than ever.....'_ (the minute you sign on the dotted line, they get paid - just too bad if you are made redundant the next day - they don't care!) The fact of the matter is that construction has grind to a halt here, with everyone sitting on the fence waiting for the other to do something. A lot of big projects have been shelved and if it comes down to you and someone who is already here, the job will go to them simply because it is cheaper to employ someone who is already based here and is so desperate, that they would take any wage!

The construction industry is doing a lot better in the UK, so I would advise that you try and find something out there rather than moving to Dubai. There is nothing worse that moving to a foreign country with a family in tow, only to be made redundant the next day. The worse thing is that over here no one actually cares, especially employers. People are still losing their jobs everyday and to be honest, the further away you move from London, the less likely it is that you will feel effects of the recession (or, there is always the Olympics projects, Crossrail...)! Plus, the UK is not building with greed and not trying to build a city overnight, which is where the Dubai's problem started - it was never going to be sustainable and at some point, it would have all come crashing down - whiich it has!; Until banks start lending again, things could only get worse in Dubai! Plus, the trades are so badly paid here, it beggars belief! The first time I heard what an Indian labourer earns in a day, I got a shock - I spend more on lunch and it is nowhere near enough to buy a beer!

Ride out the recession at home if you can or at least give it a few months to see what happens on this side of the world before making a decision. 

Out of curiosity, why did you not try and find another job in Oz?? I could only imagine that it would have been a lot simpler to change employer out there than it would be out here (no need for NOC!!).

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## simonb (Jan 3, 2009)

stevieboy1980 said:


> im a senior manager in construction, i can advise.


thanks stevieboy,for your reply it would be interesting to have a good chat with you at sometime?


thanks simonb


----------



## simonb (Jan 3, 2009)

FlyingDodo said:


> simonb - make a couple of more posts then you can PM Stevie for personal advice.


thanks for the tip,much appreciated

simonb


----------



## cbrader (Jan 5, 2009)

hi i am also a senior manager in construction,mainly residential houses/villas.
I thinking of coming over to give it a go,i know of a couple of guys who have managed
to get starts in the residential sector.I would appreciate any advice.
Chris


----------



## simonb (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Chris

Also folllowing the same course of action.

Regards Simonb


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

pm me......


----------



## cbrader (Jan 5, 2009)

The general comments dont sound very promising and i know its only a very small
minority who are posting on these sites.There does appear to be a lot of jobs being 
offered on the intenet.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cbrader said:


> The general comments dont sound very promising and i know its only a very small
> minority who are posting on these sites.There does appear to be a lot of jobs being
> offered on the intenet.



Take it from someone who's experienced both the construction boom and the ensuing misery! Construction is dead here - Abu Dhabi is doing slightly better but in regards to Dubai, there is absolutely nothing going on here - developers are finishing off projects that were already underway simply because half-finished buildings are worthless!
Recruiters are not helping the situation by enticing people to an already saturated market/ sinking ship! Yes, their websites advertise vacancies but if you call them up, they have no idea what you are talking about - might have something to do with the fact that they are advertsing positions that were filled a year ago!! I think to move out here right now would be a massive gamble and the odds are stacked against you - the market turned in th space of a week and obviously we then talked it into an early grave!

If you really want to experience the Middle east lifestyle and work abroad, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Syria are the places you should be looking at, at the mo - construction is predicted to take off in those countries (Qatar is predicted to be the next Dubai!) and Dubai is only a couple of hours away from them, so there is nothing stopping you for coming here every other weekend or so!


----------



## cbrader (Jan 5, 2009)

simonb said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Also folllowing the same course of action.
> 
> Regards Simonb


Hi Simon,
Just wondered where you`re up to with your plans.
I am looking to go over early next week. Must keep positive.
Might see you there!
Regards Chris


----------



## cbrader (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate any replies.
Still looking to come over next week to see what there is. Perhaps might also try Abu Dhabi whilst over there.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## simonb (Jan 3, 2009)

cbrader said:


> Hi Simon,
> Just wondered where you`re up to with your plans.
> I am looking to go over early next week. Must keep positive.
> Might see you there!
> Regards Chris


Hi Chris

Have PM you


Simon


----------



## Leanne Grant (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with what the guys are saying on here, I know this is only a small minority using this website but everything they are saying is true. 

My husband works as a Health and Safety Manager and works with one of the major construction companies out here since construction has slowed right down this has had a knock on affect with his company too as people dont need health and safety consultants and training for work that is not happening. Put it this way were looking at going back home! I went home for a few weeks over Christmas and although things are tough there it is still alot happier there than out here and at least you have your family and friends there.

Obviously the decision is yours however I wish I had a heads up before we moved our lives out here! 

Sorry for the doom and gloom! on a brighter note the weather is nice here!


----------



## cbrader (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear things not turned out too well for you. I'm not looking to move my family out, just going to give it a go for a few weeks/months on my own.
Can you recommend any accommodation other than spending a fortune in a hotel? Looking for basic but very clean for professional person?
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cbrader said:


> Sorry to hear things not turned out too well for you. I'm not looking to move my family out, just going to give it a go for a few weeks/months on my own.
> Can you recommend any accommodation other than spending a fortune in a hotel? Looking for basic but very clean for professional person?
> Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
> 
> ...


Why not flatshare? There are loads of room rentals advertised on Dubizzle - they do go quick (or maybe not these days!!!) so you have to be prepared to move quickly. Plus, as most are rented out on a monthly basis, it will give you the flexibility to move when the time is right or when your family gets here.


----------



## cbrader (Jan 5, 2009)

stevieboy1980 said:


> im a senior manager in construction, i can advise.


Hi, Steve i have taken the plunge and am over in Dubai now,I am in 
Bur Dubai in Apts if you wanted to meet up or just a web chat.
Tried lots of firms and made a couple of contacts in bars but its 
not looking very promising at all, any help/advice would be 
gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

cbrader said:


> Hi, Steve i have taken the plunge and am over in Dubai now,I am in
> Bur Dubai in Apts if you wanted to meet up or just a web chat.
> Tried lots of firms and made a couple of contacts in bars but its
> not looking very promising at all, any help/advice would be
> gratefully appreciated.


One company that is still actively recruiting is Leighton Al Habtoor.

Admittedly, most of the vacancies will be in Abu Dhabi, but, they have been awarded the new contract at the airport (for the A380 airbuses and because of that, will probably still be going ahead as the order has been placed for the planes), and they have also been awarded Dubai Pearl (but, that may well be placed on hold. Between those 2 projects alone that is about 12.5 billion dirham.

Which particular field of construction? Civils or MEP?


----------



## cbrader (Jan 5, 2009)

Mainly residential,Apartments,Courtyards,2,3,4 Storey detached units.
Will try that firm though thanks
Chris


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

dubai pearl is shelved now also ogri.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> dubai pearl is shelved now also ogri.


any chance you could share your source???


----------

